
Google Go: Fischer Price’s My First Programming Language - golyi
https://elfsternberg.com/2018/01/11/google-fischer-prices-programming-language/
======
zimpenfish
> Almost all the great software of the last 25 years was written in C or C++.

Yes, because until relatively recently (~5y) there was bugger all else to
choose for writing complex high performance software.

> A developer working in Go [...] will always be a mediocre programmer

This is just the "blub language" elitist nonsense transposed with Rust as
LISP.

------
mmoez
The takeaway from the article to which I tend to agree:

"No one will ever write great software in Go."

~~~
karmakaze
The ex-Googlers chose Go to make CockroachDB on top of RocksDB. Use what makes
sense. Use common sense don't pay any mind to dogma.

